# Betta very sick, not sure what to do.



## Lkwinans (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello all! I have read many informative posts on this forum but this is my first time posting. 

My daughter (7) had a Betta fish, Goldie. We’ve had her for two years in a 5 gallon, heated (78 degrees) fully cycled tank. We went out of town for Christmas and put a top fin 7 day Betta food tablet in the tank. We had used one before and had no problems (just a very food filled tank) but this time, we came back after 5 days (this Thursday night) and the tablet had some sort of tan colored fuzz or mold on it and Goldie was at the bottom of the tank barely moving. 

I immediately removed the tablet and scooped up all of the remaining food. Friday morning I did a 50% water change and tested the water. Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels were all normal. I thought that maybe he was suffering from over feeding, and lowered the water so it would be easier for him to breathe 

Today there hasn’t been much change. I noticed this morning that water temperature had dropped to 74 degrees and I lowered the heater even more and very gradually added fresh, conditioned warm water to bring the temp back up (over the course of an hour or so). Goldie is pale, breathing slowly, laying sideways, upside down or right side up on the bottom of the tank and looks like he is developing dropsy (scales are beginning to pinecone). 

I have to leave town in the morning and am scared that Goldie won’t make it. Any suggestions on what the issue is and what’s I can do to help him? Your insight is much appreciated!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Lkwinans (Dec 30, 2018)

Looking at him now, he may have slight pop eye and his bottom fin looks damaged. Could it be from laying on the gravel? No other fish in the tank.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Provided this betta is still alive, here is what I think happened: some bacteria got into the tank somehow from the food tablet, may have been a bad bunch. The popeye could be from a scratch on his eye or the bad bacteria that got into the tank. The thing that you can do to save him is clean water, medication specifically for treating popeye, not sure what the name is off the top of my head. There is another person that might be able to help you with your betta, her name is majerah1, she knows bettas better than I do.


----------

